
Using Stellar for ICOs - westoque
https://www.stellar.org/blog/using-stellar-for-ico/
======
notliketherest
Ever since Stellar threw away their legacy (Ripple) code base, I've actually
paid attention to what they're up to. I believe they have the best tech for
this ICO movement. FTA: "Stellar is an excellent choice for any ICO that does
not require Turing-complete smart contracts and can benefit from immediate
creation of a secondary market." -> IMO this is 95% of the Ethereum ICO use
cases.

Unfortunately, the developer mind share isn't there, and the price of their
coin makes it prohibitively hard to raise money. If you want to raise $100M
ICO on Ethereum you need .3% of the market cap. With Stellar, you'd need 30%.

~~~
wmf
I haven't followed Stellar closely, but shouldn't it allow you to buy an ICO
directly with, say, USD instead of having to detour through XLM? Of course,
this would probably reduce the "sure, I'll spend some of my Internet play
money on some Internet play stock" effect.

~~~
notliketherest
Yeah it does, you just have to have USD "tokens" on the network (ie, an ico
whose tokens are backed by dollars). Then you can exchange directly through
the built in decentralized exchange.

------
westoque
First organization to use Stellar for ICO:

[https://mobius.network](https://mobius.network)

~~~
eridius
I just read that page and I have no clue what Mobius is actually doing.

~~~
empath75
They slapped a bunch of buzzwords on a page and asked people to give them
money for nothing. Like every other ico.

------
6nf
ICOs are just straight up ponzi schemes or pump and dump scams. The list of
exceptions is very, very short.

------
Jabanga
Stellar is centralized, so any tokens issued on it are at risk of one day
being frozen through court/regulatory order.

Ethereum has the critical mass of supporting infrastructure (all the wallets
and services that are compatible with ERC20 tokens) and liquidity to be the
best choice for token sales.

~~~
capybaraz
Stellar is not centralized. Anyone can spin up a node. Any node can be a
validator node.

You may be confusing Stellar's technology with Ripple's -- Ripple is
definitely centralized.

~~~
Jabanga
It's a web of trust with its federation servers. Reliance on large trusted
third parties meets my definition of centralized. The economic majority will
be highly vulnerable to regulatory pressure, due to trust collation. That
regulated exchanges are part of the protocol makes the likelihood that the
economic centre will successfully resist regulatory pressure even less likely.

